# IDENTIFICAO DE ESPCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Urgente desconheo especie

## Helder Oliveira

:Ol:  --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 :SbRequin2:   :SbPoiss:   :SbRequin2:   :SbPoiss:  
Bom dia a todos,no seguimento da montagem do meu aquario ontem por fim coloquei a iluminaria ja pronta,so com as duas lampedas bracas ligadas ,at aqui tudo bem!estava eu a ademirar o meu aquario (agua e rochas ) quando reparei que por cima das rochas a passear andavam uns seres muito pequenos brancos compridos com patas que nao consigo identificar? temtei tirar fotos mas nao se v na foto.estou curioso,ser camarao ????que vinha na rocha viva?estranho ser possivel?ou sera algum ser a nao constar no aquario?gostaria se alguem souber me dizer o que sao estes seres,obrigado
__________________
Helder Oliveira

----------


## Joo M Monteiro

Provavelmente anfpodes ou coppodes

----------


## Helder Oliveira

> Provavelmente anfpodes ou coppodes


antes de mais obrigado pela tua resposta ,mas desta forma fiquei na mesma.se sao anfipodes ou coppodes nao sei de qualquer forma nao faz mal estar no aquario?cero?se poderes colocar fotopara me ajudar a esclarecer o problema,agradecia mto
obrigado

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva
Se usares o motor de busca google na modadilade de imagens, escreves copepodes e ters um resultado de pesquisa semelhante a estes ou mesmo igual que ter permite ver o que so os coppodes

http://images.google.com/images?hl=p...=1&sa=N&tab=wi

faz o mesmo para anfpodes e poders encontrar um resultado onde est este site
http://www.ib.unicamp.br/textos/amphipoda_js.htm

e este site
http://www.ib.unicamp.br/textos/amphipoda_ls.htm

existem mais possibilidades que poders ir explorando, a titulo de exemplo tens mais aqui
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cop%C3%A9pode

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikiped...utubro_de_2006

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anf%C3%ADpoda

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Helder Oliveira

> Viva
> Se usares o motor de busca google na modadilade de imagens, escreves copepodes e ters um resultado de pesquisa semelhante a estes ou mesmo igual que ter permite ver o que so os coppodes
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?hl=p...=1&sa=N&tab=wi
> 
> faz o mesmo para anfpodes e poders encontrar um resultado onde est este site
> http://www.ib.unicamp.br/textos/amphipoda_js.htm
> 
> e este site
> ...


obrigado Pedro Nuno pois  mesmo amphipodas que andam a vadiar pelas rochas do meu aquario.

----------

